# Found pigeon



## agrutza (Jun 25, 2012)

I found a banded pigeon. It is white with brown wings and has a band on each leg. One band looks like it is metal and the other band is white with black writing on it. He is currently living in our backyard and gets along very well with the mourning doves. We feed the birds so he is not hungry, but I am worried about what will happen to him during the winter. 
I live in upstate NY in the hamlet of Coeymans.
If anyone thinks this may be their bird, please email me and I will send a pic of him/her. By the way, we named him Steve. Oh, and we are not sure if he is a he or a she.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Nothing can be done for this pigeon until it is secured. A banded bird will not survive a feral life. You need to catch him so that you can read the band to locate the owner.


----------



## agrutza (Jun 25, 2012)

*found pigion*

How do I secure him?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

agrutza said:


> How do I secure him?




http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/1...s-incl2cnd-step-post-your-location-38776.html


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

If you know where he spends the nights, you can approach him quietly and grab him - they are really easy to catch in the dark because they are reluctant to fly without light. If you don't know where he roosts, then is he tame enough to allow you to get close to him so that you can catch him, while he's eating. You'd have to remove the food from the bird feeders and scatter seed for him on the ground. If he's not that tame than you can make a box trap. Here are instructions:

To start with, you will need a cardboard box, a stick and a string. The length of the cardboard box should be 18 inches, 10 inches in height and 12 inches wide. Put a weight on one end of the box, a 2x3 or a 2x4 is very much advisable. The weight should be parallel with the end of the box. Make sure that you create an opening on top of the box (approximately 6x6 inches or 7x7 inches). You will use this as an access door to get the bird later after capturing.
Now tie the string (around 20 feet or more) with a stick around 10-12 inches. Place the box inclined, on top of the stick. The weight should be directly above the stick so that later when you pull the stick, the weight should facilitate the fall of the cardboard box.
Now for the capturing moment, put the bait right under the trap. The main idea is that the bird will eat the bait while you are carefully observing. And once the bird is under the trap, you will pull the string from 20 feet away. The stick gets pulled away while the box falls over the bird, capturing it. And then you will reach into the access door you cut earlier and voila! You have caught the bird.


----------



## agrutza (Jun 25, 2012)

*found pigion*

And after I catch the bird and read his band, what do I do?


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Post the band number here, and people will tell you who to contact. They in turn should be able to track down the owner's telephone.

Also, put the bird in a cage/ pet carrier/ dog kennel or even a cardboard box covered with a screen - whatever you have available, and provide him with a dish of water and a dish of seed.


----------



## agrutza (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok, I don't know if I can capture him. I'm asking the neighbors if they know anything about birds. I don't have anything to keep him in except a cat carrier that is too small for him. I enlarged a pic of him where you can see the band but writing is not visible. I am off for the next two weeks so I will try to get a box and try to capture him. I will let everyone know here how its going. Thanks for your help. 
What would really help is if someone on this website is from the Albany NY area and can come and help.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

The cat carrier will do, if that's all you have. Please keep us updated.


----------



## agrutza (Jun 25, 2012)

*found pigion*

OK, I will. Thanks for your help.


----------



## agrutza (Jun 25, 2012)

*found pigion*

183 nof or nuf with an A and another letter above


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

In order for this to be traceable you need the EXACT number. Has the bird been contained?


----------



## agrutza (Jun 25, 2012)

*found pigion*

The exact number is 183. No, I couldn't catch him.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

The "number" consists of both all the letters and the numbers, but even if you get all the letters and numbers no one will be interested if the bird is simply out there, so unless the bird is secured, nothing can be done. Perhaps you can continue feeding him and when you win his trust attempt to catch him. If you post a picture of him we can tell if he's a lost racing pigeon or a fancy pigeon. Fancy pigeons have very little to no chance of making it out there in the feral world. Racing pigeons, it is said have a 40% chance of making it. If you continue to provide food and water that would help.


----------



## agrutza (Jun 25, 2012)

*found pigion*

I do feed them and give them water. Also, he flies with the mourning doves and I suspect he sleeps with them too. I have lots of pics of him, can I post a pic on this message board?


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

If he's hanging out with the doves, are there flocks of pigeons where you are? Pigeons are safer in flocks because there are more eyes to look out for predators. Also, they can teach him where to roost and forage for food and water. 
Please do post a picture on here. Here is how:

How do I attach a file to a post?

To attach a file to your post, you need to be using the main 'New Post' or 'New Thread' page and not 'Quick Reply'. To use the main 'New Post' page, click the 'Post Reply' button in the relevant thread.

On this page, below the message box, you will find a button labelled 'Manage Attachments'. Clicking this button will open a new window for uploading attachments. You can upload an attachment either from your computer or from another URL by using the appropriate box on this page. Alternatively you can click the Attachment Icon to open this page.

To upload a file from your computer, click the 'Browse' button and locate the file. To upload a file from another URL, enter the full URL for the file in the second box on this page. Once you have completed one of the boxes, click 'Upload'.

Once the upload is completed the file name will appear below the input boxes in this window. You can then close the window to return to the new post screen.

What files types can I use? How large can attachments be?

In the attachment window you will find a list of the allowed file types and their maximum sizes. Files that are larger than these sizes will be rejected. There may also be an overall quota limit to the number of attachments you can post to the board.

How do I add an image to a post?

If you have uploaded an image as an attachment, you can click the arrow next to the 'Attachment Icon' and select it from the list. This will be inserted into your post and can be located where you want it displayed.

To include an image that is not uploaded as an attachment and is located on another website, you can do so by copying the full URL to the image, (not the page on which the image is located), and either pressing the 'Insert Image' icon or by typing







after it, ensuring that you do not have any spaces before or after the URL of the image. You can insert pictures from your albums (?) in this way too.


----------



## agrutza (Jun 25, 2012)

*found pigeon*

Ok, I uploaded a picture of him. There are no other pigeons around here, he hangs around with the mourning doves. If nobody claims him will we have to build him a hutch? Can he live in really cold weather? Should I get him special food? Right now he is eating just the regular wild bird seed I put out for all of the birds. Thanks for helping.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi, sorry for not getting back to you - I haven't forgotten about your threat, just missed your new post somehow. I don't know if the pigeon is still around - and it' s a really beautiful one by the way - but in case it is, let me answer your questions.
First, I'm not really sure what kind it is, but it looks to me like a homing or performing breed as opposed to a fancy breed. I doubt the pigeon is roosting with the doves, because unlike doves, which are tree dwellers, pigeons are cliff dwellers, so like flat ledges to perch on, which is why they do so well in cities. 

Pigeons can live in very cold weather (and in indeed you see pigeons all over the world from Montreal to Moscow), but just as long as they have food. Birds have a very fast metabolism and need to eat very regularly to maintain their body functions, especially to stay warm in the winter. So it's not the cold per se, but the lack of food that makes life so hard for them in the winter (and backyard bird feeders such as yours, so life saving for them), especially when the ground is covered with snow so that they can not forage - and pigeons forage exclusively on the ground unlike other birds that can eat berries and such on trees and bushes. Pigeons need about twice as much protein as what is in the typical wild bird seed mixes, so getting him a pigeon/dove seed mix from Petco or one of those places would be great. You can also add some dried lentils and peas to your current mix for extra protein. All pigeons absolutely love raw chopped peanuts – it’s the fastest way to win their trust.
As I already mentioned, nobody can claim him until he’s secured and you have the complete band info, but even then as is often the case the owner can’t be located, doesn’t get in touch or doesn’t want the bird back. And there are even some people who race pigeons who have a practice of killing those who have gotten lost. So assuming the bird is yours to keep, you’ll have two options. You can keep him as a house pigeon – a house pet - as you’d keep, say a parrot. Pigeon are incredibly intelligent and affectionate and take to life as indoor pets extremely well. You can also build him an enclosure outside, but in that case you should get him a mate. They love company and if they don’t have the company of people or another pigeon they are very lonely. They mate for life, which is also what makes them such affectionate pets – they bond very deeply with their owners. If you get him a mate, you can choose whether you want to let them have babies or not, by simply replacing the eggs they lay with fake ones. I don’t know where you live, but chances are there are hawks in your area, and letting a single pigeon or two free fly is very risky. So building an aviary – a small enclosure where the pigeon can get a bit of exercise would be most ideal, but a rabbit hutch would be a sufficient at first.


----------



## agrutza (Jun 25, 2012)

*found pigion*

Thank you for getting back to me. I thought that since I posted the pic, nobody wanted him or was interested in him. He is still here and was waiting this morning on the porch for me to fill the feeders and I put some on the porch floor for him. I will get the pigeon food from petco and also some dried peas and lentils. The peanuts I usually do in the fall for the squirrels. 
I am also going to contact the bird sanctuary and see if they want him, he can live there and get plenty of food and he will be protected. I will let you know. 
I can't keep him in the house because I have three cats and since we both work he would be alone during the day with the cats. 
Do you want him? I'm about 2 hrs north of NYC.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

THAT IS ONE PRETTY BIRD, BUT HE NEEDS TO BE CAUGHT.

tHEN YOU CAN POST IN OUR ADOPTION FORUM, IF THE OWNER DOESN'T WANT HIM OR THE BAND IS NOT TRACEABLE.


----------



## agrutza (Jun 25, 2012)

*found pigion*

If I catch him, will I have to keep him captive? The only experience I have with birds are my daughters parrottkeets. They live in a cage, but are let out on a daily basis to fly in her room or apartment when she is at school. I can't imagine letting a pigeon out to fly in the house with three cats.
So, if I catch him and put him up for adoption will the people come here to get him, will I have to ship him off somewhere? I am really out of my league on this, I want to do whats best for the bird, but I am going to need your advice on how to do this. 
By the way we have hawks and foxes around here.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

agrutza said:


> If I catch him, will I have to keep him captive? The only experience I have with birds are my daughters parrottkeets. They live in a cage, but are let out on a daily basis to fly in her room or apartment when she is at school. I can't imagine letting a pigeon out to fly in the house with three cats.
> So, if I catch him and put him up for adoption will the people come here to get him, will I have to ship him off somewhere? I am really out of my league on this, I want to do whats best for the bird, but I am going to need your advice on how to do this.
> * By the way we have hawks and foxes around here.


* More reason to get this bird contained.

You will need to keep him captive until a home is found. I posted a link earlier on different methods to capture the bird.


Once he is caught, you can read the band numbers to us and we can help find the owner. If you do not get a response from the owner, or they don't want the bird back, you can post him on adoption forum.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

I wish I could take him, but I live in tiny rental in the city where I care for sick feral pigeons, so unfortunately I don't have a place for a permanent resident. 

Once you catch him you can keep him in a cage like your other birds. Obviously with three cats in the house you can not have him loose. You can even keep him in a cat carrier (new or extremely thoroughly disinfected) temporarily. When a new owner is found or the original owner is located, he can choose to come pick him up or ask you to ship him, in which case he'll guide you through the shipping process, but whenever you have questions on anything feel free to post here.


----------



## agrutza (Jun 25, 2012)

*found pigion*

Ok, thank you. I am going to put him in the cat carrier. If nobody claims him, we will put him up for adoption, in the meantime I will ask around to see if anyone has a bigger cage so he won't be cramped.


----------



## agrutza (Jun 25, 2012)

The band information is: 183 IF NJP 2011


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi, 
this is an International Federation (IF) band. Can you double check these letters again - are you sure it's NJP and not NJF?
If it is NJF that would be the abbreviation for the club below and they should be able to help you locate the owner. 

Northwest Junior Flyers
Tim Tessier P.O. Box 325
Chesterfield, MA 01012
(413)296-4359
[email protected]


----------



## agrutza (Jun 25, 2012)

I just called and spoke to that man. He said its not his bird, but he can find out who the bird belongs to. He took my number and is going to call me back. I also asked him why the bird was not using the bird bath, he is getting dirty. He told me to get a turkey pan and fill it with water. So tomorrow on my way home from work I will pick one up. 
I will keep you updated, I'm hoping for a happy ending.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Wonderful, thank you for the update. 
Most likely the owner will be happy and grateful to have him back, but just in case, please ask him what he intends to do with the bird, and if he is going to cull it, please don't return it to him, but put post him for adoption in our "Adoptions" section. He's very beautiful and won't have a problem being adopted if it doesn't work out with the owner. 

Yes, they love a shallow pan to bathe in. A clean kitty litter box is also ideal. 
Where are you keeping him now?


----------



## agrutza (Jun 25, 2012)

Cull it? If you mean kill it, I will not return the bird to him, and I will put him up for adoption. Ok, now you are going to be disappointed, I did not capture him. He stays on the porch roof most of the time. He let my daughter get very close to him, she was feeding him corn. When he goes home, either his original home or adopted home, we will capture him. Also I think he is learning his name, we call him Steve and if he's not around, I call him and he usually shows up.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

I understand that you don't want to confine him and break his trust by keeping him caged, but we've said it before here - I doubt anyone (the new or original owner) will want to make serious arrangements for a bird that is just loose out there, he can be captured by a predator at any moment, or disappear for many other reasons. But if that's what you've decided to do.....I hope it works out. Yes, "cull" usually means kill - so I'd ask very directly what will happen to the bird upon return. Please keep us updated - Steve sounds like a totally adorable bird.


----------



## agrutza (Jun 25, 2012)

I will keep you updated, thank you for all your help. Once we find the owner, or put him up for adoption, we will confine him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A hawk could get him before that. He is not feral, and will not last out there. Caging him for a while would not hurt him a bit, and he would be safer.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

agrutza said:


> I will keep you updated, thank you for all your help. Once we find the owner, or put him up for adoption, we will confine him.


The bird is domestic and a sitting duck for predator attack. Here is a link with ways to secure it.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/1...s-incl2cnd-step-post-your-location-38776.html


----------



## agrutza (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok, ok, we will capture him.


----------



## agrutza (Jun 25, 2012)

Good news!!!!! I called the number that NYCPigeonlady posted and gave the man the band info. He called back and the bird belongs to a kid. They have a club, kind of like a 4H club that raises and keeps pigeons. The kids and the pigeons get very attached to each other and they never never cull. So, he is going to find out which kid the bird belongs to and we will get it back to its owner. 
It looks like things are going to work out for our guest, but if they don't I will put him up for adoption on this site. I will keep you all posted and thanks for all your help.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That is wonderful news! I'll bet that kid will be thrilled to find that his bird is safe with you.


----------



## agrutza (Jun 25, 2012)

I will let you know what happens. I expect a call on this tomorrow.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Great - you'll make one kid somewhere very, very happy!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*That is certainly good news, thank you for capturing the bird. Please do keep us updated.*


----------



## agrutza (Jun 25, 2012)

Well, right now he's having breakfast. LOL! Yes, I will keep you updated.


----------



## agrutza (Jun 25, 2012)

*found pigeon*

Well, this guy has not called me back. I left a message with his wife yesterday evening and still he has not called to tell me who owns Steve. So I am thinking I should put him up for adoption. I have questions:
How do I do that?
How do I get the bird to the person who adopts it?
Thanks.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would give him a few more days.. then you can go to the adoptions section of this site and post you're location in the title and a picture of steve in the post. If you get anyone interested then ask questions to make sure it is a good home and not say for training dogs or a pigeon shoot or something... hopefully it will be local as it is too hot to ship right now.


----------



## agrutza (Jun 25, 2012)

OMG!!!! How do I know for sure they are not going to use him for things like that?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

agrutza said:


> OMG!!!! How do I know for sure they are not going to use him for things like that?


ask. and even ask them to send a picture of their loft..also talk to them on the phone so you can get a feel of who they are.. or even better yet go out to where they live if local to have a look.. you just have to use you're judgment.


----------



## agrutza (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok thanks.


----------

